# Is my husband uncirced?



## Jeanne D'Arc (Apr 7, 2007)

We are both VERY against circumcision-i dont think
(IF we ever have sons ) that the Look alike issue will ever
come up because he looke like he is partially uncirced.

Basically when it is non erect there is really thick layer of flesh
that folds over his penis completely.

However im thinking he is not fully intact for this reason, when he
is erect there is no fold of skin that glides over it... that i can tell.

Im kinda confused, i got the impression partially circ was worse
that full circ.

can someone help me out here :S







:


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Partial circ isnt worse than full circ in the long run. It can actually be better in fact since it makes it easier to restore and if the foreskin is long enough then it protects the glans from the rubbing that makes it less sensitive.

As to if your dh is intact or not. Did you try searching the net for pictures of intact men? I know ick what pops up but there are some good sites out there. Let me see if I can grab a link or two for you.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

In the long run, partial circ is better than full circ, but in the short run, it can lead to adhesions and post-circumcision phimosis due to the scar tissue.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

K here you go Warning these are pictures of male genitals
http://www.circumstitions.com/Restric/comparison.html
http://www.foreskin.org/frenulum.htm
http://www.newforeskin.biz/CI/CIchart.htm
http://www.foreskin.org/33-color.htm


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minkajane* 
In the long run, partial circ is better than full circ, but in the short run, it can lead to adhesions and post-circumcision phimosis due to the scar tissue.

I was going to add that to my reply as well but got to looking for the links and forgot.







ty minkajane


----------



## Daisyuk (May 15, 2005)

I'd guess the main way to tell would be if he has a scar. If he is circ'd it must be very very loose if he has full flaccid coverage, and rather unusual if he has no gliding at all (he must be a "grower" in a big way!) I've also never really thought of a foreskin as being "thick" either.

If he is circ'd it sounds like he got lucky and they left most of him where it's supposed to be.

It's not something I've ever come across in an intact man, they have all had the ability for the foreskin to move back over the glans whilst erect and umm...being manipulated, even though the foreskin is shorter on some men and retracts on erection automatically.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I was actually told by some mom's on another board that thier circed ds's and dh's had no scar. My thinking is they just didnt know what they were looking for. I would imagine that all circed men have some sort of scar. It might be very obvious or only a difference in color above and below the cut line. I have to admite that I never noticed dh's till I really looked and now it is so obvious it jumps right out at me.


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

If he's circ'd he'd have some sort of scar.
He might still be intact though. My dh is intact, but has very little "gliding" when erect. His foreskin is a little on the short side, it doesn't always give "full coverage" when flaccid.
Have you asked him? Does he not know?


----------



## Leiahs (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow, that's just strange for me to think about. My DH, who is the only man I have ever been with, is circ'd and has absolutely no flaccid coverage, but still has enough movement even when erect that I can pull skin about 1/2 an inch or more over the glans. It's hard for me to imagine full flaccid coverage and zero gliding action!


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

He doesn't know if he's circumsized or intact? Really? That seems odd to me! I just assumed that every guy knew his "status."

As for your question, my husband is intact and when he's erect, you wouldn't know it. It looks very similar to a circumsized penis (but without the scarring, of course). There is no loose skin that flops over the end. But when he's flacid, you can tell that he's intact.

Penises can come in such a broad spectrum of sizes and shapes and, uh, glideage.







There's a huge spectrum of normal for intact penises. No two are alike.


----------



## gottaknit (Apr 30, 2004)

: Interesting...


----------



## Jeanne D'Arc (Apr 7, 2007)

Ok i looked at those links... the one with the scale was really helpful.

(i cant believe im saying this )

When he is flacid he looks like C7,

but when he is erect it looks more like..a C3 or a C4..

and yes he doesnt know for sure if he was or not, his mother
died when he was young and his father is somewhat deranged from
PTSD so...i guess the only way to know would be to get medical
records, but from what it looks like he is at least partially intact, i guess.


----------



## mommymarliah (Jun 29, 2004)

well from your decription he sounds intact to me.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

If you are fairly young, and he's always lived in California, it's pretty likely he's intact, as the rates started going down earlier there than elsewhere in the US. If he or his parents were foreign-born, it's even more likely. And I think there are probably a lot of men who don't know their status and maybe never really thought about it too much.


----------



## Sijae (May 5, 2006)

I had this question too about my husband. He's between a C6-C7 (closer to C7) and for a while I wasn't sure even though he insisted he was circ'd (he was raised by grandparents).

Now that I know more about penis's I can see what looks like a scar when the foreskin is pulled back and I can tell that he's missing part of his foreskin, but he's still got frenulum and quite a bit of skin which makes his penis extremely mobile compared to the other circ'd men I've been with. And yes for him the foreskin is very thick.

I wonder how his circ came about. They clearly hardly took any off. Too bad they didn't just leave it alone :-( I've mentioned how much more mobility he has than other men and he says he can't imagine not being able to move that skin around. Makes me feel so sad for all the men with too-tight skin. I'm so glad that every single male in my family after my brother is intact.

Laura


----------



## Katerz2u (Jul 14, 2006)

You know, my MIL claims DH is circ'd. He went his whole life believing he was intact, till she mentioned something about us leaving our boys intact. They proceeded to argue over it. My poor DH was seriously







: and didn't know what to make of it. Anyways, I asked my SIL about his brother, who is ALSO happily intact, as well as DH's cousins, uncles, etc on his father's (hispanic) side! Sooo..my MIL is off her rocker, which I already knew.


----------



## klg47 (May 20, 2003)

I hate to post this because it could be pretty embarrassing for dh, but he always thought he was uncircumcised. He was even in wrestling in high school (so plenty of nudity around other boys was involved). He was born in 1971 in the midwest, so certainly circ rates were very high. When I was researching circumcision for our unborn son, I had to inform dh that he was indeed circumcised. He is totally circumcised (no looseness whatsoever), so I'm not sure what he thought circumcision was.

Regardless, this experience made me even more anti-circ, because obviously the boys weren't that concerned about it in the locker room!


----------



## ShaggyDaddy (Jul 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klg47* 
so I'm not sure what he thought circumcision was.

A lot of boys grow up thinking circumcision is the REMOVAL of the Glans (and therefore thinking that they aren't). I remember some guys in Jr High making fun of my Jewish friend for getting the end of his *** cut off... I asked them if they had foreskin and they were like ?!?!? and I informed them that they were likely circumcised too.

Even at that time I had no idea what foreskin was, only that I didn't have it because I was circumcised. And that it was "extra" skin


----------



## klg47 (May 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShaggyDaddy* 
A lot of boys grow up thinking circumcision is the REMOVAL of the Glans (and therefore thinking that they aren't).

Yes, I think he was thinking something along these lines. Or at least that it was removal of the part of the corona that is larger than the shaft (I am not sure I have my terms right, and don't want to go about Googling it at work, lol).


----------



## Jeanne D'Arc (Apr 7, 2007)

Well now my husband is really excited, but a little sad that it
might have been partially taken off. We "examined" it ( omg LOL )

and he seems to have that "under the tongue" thing, that string
of flesh that pulls on the bottom of the head. Is that only present
in uncirced? Or do all men have that?

*so sorry for being graphic!*







:


----------



## buckeyedoc (Nov 9, 2006)

It's the frenulum, and it is often (though not always) removed during circumcision.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

chances are if he has the frenulum he is either entact or very little of the foreskin was removed. Very few circed men have a a frenulum left to any extent. I know my dh has only the scar left were the frenulum was.


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

MOST circs cut the frenulum off. Even really loose ones. Even if they did "take a little off the top" when he was born, they left all the most important stuff. But it sounds to me like he's intact.


----------



## Jeanne D'Arc (Apr 7, 2007)

YAYY!!!


----------



## luckymamato2 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey I realized JUST NOW that my dh has a frenulum. He was circ'd., I knew that before but I guess I am glad he has some part of it left!

No ridged band, but there is definitely some frenulum left.


----------



## Jeanne D'Arc (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh no







:


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

So does his foreskin cover his glans when he's flaccid? And is his glans moist and shiny (like your vulva inside your labia) or is it more like regular skin?

No question about my dh, I'm afraid. High and tight circ with NO frenulum left.







Freakin' 1967 cut-happy doctors.


----------



## klg47 (May 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luckymamato2* 
Hey I realized JUST NOW that my dh has a frenulum. He was circ'd., I knew that before but I guess I am glad he has some part of it left!

My dh is out of town for work, so I can't quite examine right now







, but I am pretty sure he has his frenulum. When I get home I'll have to check out some pictures and see what the difference is, exactly. I'm pretty sure that his circumcision is very 'complete', so I'm not sure how he'd have a frenulum though. Are there frenulum pictures in the links posted above?


----------



## klg47 (May 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
I know my dh has only the scar left were the frenulum was.









Maybe the scar is what I'm thinking is a frenulum.


----------



## luckymamato2 (Jun 3, 2006)

http://www.circumstitions.com/Restric/comparison.html

This is where I went, he clearly has this, his does not look like the photo where there is none.







He is a little loose when flaccid, and I think a good candidate for restoration but he is not interested. He definitely has a scar where the ridged band was.


----------



## mommymarliah (Jun 29, 2004)

man looking at those pictures makes me sad for my DH, he is a C1 (if not worse, when he is erect there is hair at the base of his penis) and has very little/no frendulum left at all (looks exactly like the second picture on the frendulum page)







and his scar is so obvious. I never say anything to him about it because I don't want him to think it makes me feel differently about him (it doesnt, but I will always be mad at my MIL for doing that to him!).

But he really did take alot of damage with his circ, and its sad cause his most sensitive area is that scarred place where the frendulum used to be, I can only imagine how much more pleasure he would have had, had he not been mutilated at birth.







:


----------



## Jeanne D'Arc (Apr 7, 2007)

My DH has about 95% coverage when flacid, you can only see
a tiny little dime sized part of the head peeking out ....LOL


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Briseis_of.Troy* 
My DH has about 95% coverage when flacid, you can only see
a tiny little dime sized part of the head peeking out ....LOL









Well, either your husband has a slightly short foreskin, or he had a partial circumcision that cut off the sphincter-like closing muscle end (the Taylor band)... which some people may think is "better than a full circ", but there's so many benefits to it. For one, it could remove the frenulum and the frenulum acts like a screen door spring that makes it close (cover the glans) for natural protection. I probably wouldn't know what he is, even if I saw it for myself.







That sphincter is what's the default... but if he was born with a short foreskin, then it may not exist, or exist but close up against the tip of the glans instead of meeting into itself (a crown like end, like I have). The mystery continues!


----------



## Jeanne D'Arc (Apr 7, 2007)

Weeeellll...incoming news!

He says as a child , he remembers it being completely closed
with something that looked like a dolphin nose at the tip.

( he says he used to pretend it was a monster, omg TMI! )


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Interesting news indeed!







That is accurate (a dolphin's nose). I noticed you didn't state he got any kind of operation. I would assume your husband's glans grew more than his foreskin did to have the tip showing at all times when flacid.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsoap* 
Interesting news indeed!







That is accurate (a dolphin's nose). I noticed you didn't state he got any kind of operation. I would assume your husband's glans grew more than his foreskin did to have the tip showing at all times when flacid.

Wow... so if he had been circumcised then he probably would have been one of the boys who had too much taken off resulting in painful tight errections because his glans just naturally grew into (or out of







) his foreskin... thank goodness his parents left it alone!

love and peace.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Briseis_of.Troy* 
Weeeellll...incoming news!

He says as a child , he remembers it being completely closed
with something that looked like a dolphin nose at the tip.

( he says he used to pretend it was a monster, omg TMI! )

If it was completely closed, he's intact. Good for your DH!


----------



## ChristaN (Feb 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette* 
If you are fairly young, and he's always lived in California, it's pretty likely he's intact, as the rates started going down earlier there than elsewhere in the US. If he or his parents were foreign-born, it's even more likely. And I think there are probably a lot of men who don't know their status and maybe never really thought about it too much.

Dh was born and raised in CA and his parents were foreign born, but he's not that young (late 40s) and he was definately circed. I found this thread interesting, though, b/c the OP's descriptor of her dh is pretty close on for my dh as well. When flacid, he has about 75% of his glans covered, but the photos someone posted were very helpful b/c he absolutely has the dark line that is depicted as being typical of skin necrosis from a plasti-bell and he has no frenulum. He also has no skin mobility when erect and his glans is like normal dry skin.


----------



## stever_45723 (Feb 21, 2006)

The plastibell does not normally leave much of a scar at all. THe dark scar is from a clmaping device like the gomco clamp. If your husband is in his late forties, it is unlikely he was circumcised with a plastibell. I believe it was invented in 62 or 63.


----------



## klg47 (May 20, 2003)

I looked at the foreskin.org pictures and this one (GRAPHIC):
http://www.circumstitions.com/Restri...n/fren6i-c.jpg

I think my dh does have his frenulum, though the ridged band is definitely gone.


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luckymamato2* 
http://www.foreskin.org/frenulum.htm

This is where I went, he clearly has this, his does not look like the photo where there is none.







He is loose when flaccid, and I think a good candidate for restoration but he is not interested.

oops, i clicked this when i thought my son was asleep. apaprently he wasnt because i heard this little "ew!"















how do you explain to a 25 mo that that ting he likes to play with IS that thing he said ew to?









anyway he sounds intact to me, too...but he could have ut had his umm..crap, the very end, i forgot the term..taken off, i know some places do that...

oh i see wha tyou said now...cool for him


----------



## klg47 (May 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onelilguysmommy* 
i heard this little "ew!"









I got the exact same reaction from my 5 year old ds, lol. When I was looking through the pictures, I was thinking about the women who think that uncircumcised just looks gross. I was thinking "are the rest of these any better?"







I'm certainly no man-hater or penis-hater, but I think most women just aren't wired the same as men - we just aren't as impressed by the look of it, lol.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klg47* 
I was thinking about the women who think that uncircumcised just looks gross. I was thinking "are the rest of these any better?"










Totally agree!

Jessica


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

It sounds to me like your husband is intact, unless he had really long foreskin that they snipped.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klg47* 
I got the exact same reaction from my 5 year old ds, lol. When I was looking through the pictures, I was thinking about the women who think that uncircumcised just looks gross. I was thinking "are the rest of these any better?"







I'm certainly no man-hater or penis-hater, but I think most women just aren't wired the same as men - we just aren't as impressed by the look of it, lol.

I don't care what it looks like as long as it functions optimally - which means it has ALL the working parts in proper order







:

love and peace.


----------

